# Maxima corriente soportada por el 7805



## lu2is (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola que tal. 
Soy algo principiante en electronica y no me queda claro en el datasheet del 7805 cual es la maxima corriente que soporta entregar este regulador de voltaje.

Gracias.

PD: liga de la datasheet del regulador 7805: 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/7/8/0/5/7805.shtml


----------



## Guest (Dic 17, 2008)

el farchild soporta hasta 1 amper.
la tolerancia maxima de trabajo es 2,2 amper pero no pasar 1 amper.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 17, 2008)

es para 1 ampere de corriente en condiciones normales.










es posible "sacarle" hasta 2 amperes, solo que necesitaras disipar el calor que generaria, pero en ese caso la eficiencia es pequeña


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola.
Está diseñado para trabaja con un 1A, si miras bien, todas la caracteríticas se basan en 1A ó menos.
Alguno fabricantes dicen que puede ser casi 2A, pero que ellos solo garantizan un funcionamiento optimo con 1A.
En resumen, para fines prácticos es un regulador de voltaje de 1A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Está diseñado para trabaja con un 1A, si miras bien, todas la caracteríticas se basan en 1A ó menos.
> Alguno fabricantes dicen que con el disipador adecuado se puede sobre pasar 1A , pero que ellos solo garantizan un funcionamiento optimo con 1A.
> En resumen, para fines prácticos es un regulador de voltaje de 1A.
> ...


----------



## lu2is (Dic 18, 2008)

muchas gracias pos sus respuestas.
 de hecho, en el proyecto que voy a hacer voy a entregar maximo 320mA.

gracias.


----------



## JulianIsrael (Oct 29, 2013)

existe una forma de que dos LM7805 en paralelo me trabajen con 2 amperes maximos?


----------



## CarlGauss (Oct 29, 2013)

Podrías colocar un diodo a la salida de cada regulador...
Aunque lo mejor sería utilizar transistores de potencia en uno como indica en su Datasheet:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2013)

JulianIsrael dijo:


> existe una forma de que dos LM7805 en paralelo me trabajen con 2 amperes maximos?



Algo así, sería lo mismo hacerlo con LM7805

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/


----------

